

Dell Laptop Buyers Make a Stink Over Cat Smell - kalesoup11
http://abcnews.go.com/Weird/wireStory/dell-laptop-buyers-make-stink-cat-smell-20744810

======
kalesoup11
Michael Dell has some work to do.

